# Free Criterion Dbl-203 Parts



## mikey (Jun 23, 2016)

I recently bid on a lot of tools on ebay that included a Criterion boring head. Naturally, the picture showed the back end of the head and I couldn't see the condition of the head very well. Since I really was actually interested in the other items in the lot I figured if I won it that a good head would be a bonus. 

It turned out to be a DBL-203 with a broken off gib and the gib screw holes were egged out and destroyed. The PO used socket head cap screws to mash the broken gib into the movable head part. The rest of the head actually looked pretty good after I got all the dead grease and chips out of it but it is sadly not salvageable. 

The only good thing is that the silver head part (the part that holds the boring bars) and the lead screw are in very good shape and if a member of this forum has a need for these parts then I will send them to you free, with free shipping.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 23, 2016)

I'd be game for that Mike, thanks! Let me check the dimensions to see if that's too big for my uses..

EDIT: nuts, that's too big unfortunately  thanks for the offer though!


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 23, 2016)

mikey said:


> I recently bid on a lot of tools on ebay that included a Criterion boring head. Naturally, the picture showed the back end of the head and I couldn't see the condition of the head very well. Since I really was actually interested in the other items in the lot I figured if I won it that a good head would be a bonus.
> 
> It turned out to be a DBL-203 with a broken off gib and the gib screw holes were egged out and destroyed. The PO used socket head cap screws to mash the broken gib into the movable head part. The rest of the head actually looked pretty good after I got all the dead grease and chips out of it but it is sadly not salvageable.
> 
> The only good thing is that the silver head part (the part that holds the boring bars) and the lead screw are in very good shape and if a member of this forum has a need for these parts then I will send them to you free, with free shipping.


I'll take it if no one needs it for parts.  I can't use it as-is but I think I could make something out of it.


----------



## mikey (Jun 23, 2016)

mattthemuppet said:


> nuts, that's too big unfortunately  thanks for the offer though!



Yup, its a big sucker ... well, big to me anyway!

I'm going to give this offer 24 hours to see if someone has a broken head. If not, then I will choose someone.


----------



## r.vial (Jun 23, 2016)

I could use it sr.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 23, 2016)

I've bought two over the years second hand that had broken gibs in them.  The last one I though was a new boring head turned out to be a piece of junk! Another one with a broken gib.  They can be fixed, which I intend to do with my last one some day.  I have a Asian one that I did a tune up to that works pretty good and using it for now.  
I just want a nice Criterion boring head in my collection that is usable!


----------



## mikey (Jun 23, 2016)

r.vial said:


> I could use it sr.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk



Is your head busted? I want the parts to go to someone who needs them to restore function.


----------



## r.vial (Jun 24, 2016)

Okthank u

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 24, 2016)

Mikey,

I'll offer to rebuild your 203 head if you can use it later in life.  It may take me a couple of months to get it done.  At least I can rebuild two at the same time in the process.

Ken


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 24, 2016)

4gsr said:


> Mikey,
> 
> I'll offer to rebuild your 203 head if you can use it later in life.  It may take me a couple of months to get it done.  At least I can rebuild two at the same time in the process.
> 
> Ken



4gsr, 
If the used DBL203 I picked up just this week turns out to need only a cleaning, a rebuild and offering up here is what I was planning to do. However, as I've not yet accomplished either tearing mine down, or a rebuild I didn't want to make the offer to rebuild and donate back to Mikey or HM. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## mikey (Jun 24, 2016)

Ken, Daryl,
How about we do this. I will send the head to Ken and he can rebuild it and either keep it, trade it with Daryl, offer it on HM or whatever Ken decides to do. I just want it to go to somebody who can use it as it is just too huge for my mill. If this is agreeable, please send me an address via PM and I will get it in the mail to you.


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 24, 2016)

Send her to Ken/4gsr.
He has experience with rebuilding these. 
Thanks for the offer!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## mikey (Jun 24, 2016)

Will do, Daryl. Thanks.


----------

